# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Σας παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου

## Κωστας

Εδώ και πανω απο έναν χρόνο έχω αποπραγματοποιηση δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω κοιταω τους συγγενείς και νομίζω ότι είναι ψεύτικοι ζαλίζομαι και τα βράδια αγχώνομαι έχω ταχυκαρδίες και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ νομίζω ότι θα πάθω αμνησία η θα τρελαθώ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος. Δεν είμαι καλα

----------


## broken heart 1985

Αναφέρεις πολλά πράματα συγκεχυμένα χωρίς να δώσεις περαιτέρω ανάλυση για να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Τι συμβαίνει στη ζωή σου και ζεις κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο;

----------


## Κωστας

Είχα περάσει κάποια δύσκολα πράγματα και μετά είχα κατάθλιψη έπαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχολυτικα

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## geodim

Τα φάρμακα τα παίρνεις ακόμη; Σε ψυχολόγο πηγαίνεις;

----------


## Κωστας

Εχω φύγει Γερμανία τώρα και δεν πηγαίνω άλλο έχουμε βέβαια επαφές...Από φάρμακα παίρνω μόνο 1/4 αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι σε στάδιο που τα κόβω..Ο ψυχολόγος λέει ότι απλά είναι έντονο άγχος αλλά εγώ όταν το παθαίνω νομίζω ότι θα πάθω αμνησία η θα τρελαθώ 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## geodim

Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι κοινά γνωρίσματα των κρίσεων πανικού, οι περισσότεροι τα έχουμε περάσει. Το σημαντικό είναι να γνωρίζεις πως δεν θα τρελαθείς και δεν θα πάθεις αμνησία από μια κρίση πανικού, φαίνεται έτσι γιατί το σώμα πλημμυρίζει από αδρεναλίνη

----------


## Κωστας

Δεν αντέχω άλλο κάθε μέρα πρέπει να βρίσκω δύναμη για να το παλεύω 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## geodim

κάθε μέρα είναι μια ακόμη μάχη με το άγχος και τα συμπτώματά του. Μην το βάζεις κάτω, προσπάθησε να φτιάχνεις "διαδικασίες" για να χαλαρώνεις όσο γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## xristoforos28

Γεια σου και γω καθε μερα παλευω με το ανχος και την καταθλιψη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα τι να κανεις υπομονη..ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις?

Εστάλη από SM-A600FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Τώρα Όχι γιατί έφυγα Γερμανία αλλά και στην ψυχοθεραπεία λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια..το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο στις ίδιες φοβίες 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Τώρα Όχι γιατί έφυγα Γερμανία αλλά και στην ψυχοθεραπεία λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια..το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο στις ίδιες φοβίες 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καλησπέρα Κώστα. Το πρόβλημα σου από ότι καταλαβαίνω εγώ με την εμπειρία μου δεν είναι η κρίση πανικού αλλά η αποπραγματοποίηση. Είναι και σύμπτωμα της κρίσης πανικού (δεν το έχουν όλοι,γι' αυτό δεν είναι ευρεύως γνωστό). Τα συμπτώματα είναι αυτά που αναφέρεις,καθώς και άλλα πολλά. Τα φάρμακα βοηθούν πολύ. Συνδυασμός αντικαταθλιπτικών και αγχολυτικών μαζί αλλά και η ψυχοθεραπεία. Τα φάρμακα σε χαλαρώνουν και ξεθολώνουν λίγο το μυαλό για να αποδίδεις καλύτερα στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Ξέρω ότι όλα σου φαίνονται βουνό τώρα. Εγώ τον περασμένο χειμώνα ήμουν ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση. Κάθε μέρα νόμιζα ότι θα πάθω αμνησία, θα τρελαθώ ή θα πεθάνω. Περνώντας όμως ο καιρός σιγά σιγά άρχισα να ηρεμώ και τα συμπτώματα εξαφανίστηκαν μια μέρα ξαφνικά. Ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις. Παίρνω ακόμα αγωγή και κάνω θεραπεία για το καθημερινό άγχος μιας επικείμενης κρίσης πανικού αλλά τα συμπτώματα της αποπραγματοποίησης έχουν εξαφανιστεί. Συνήθως αυτά τα συμπτώματα έρχονται από συνεχόμενο άγχος. Το σώμα σου σου χτυπάει ένα καμπανάκι και σου λέει ότι κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξεις στην ζωή σου για να χαλαρώσεις. Πάντως μην φοβάσαι, τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις. Απλώς, όπως είπες και πιο πάνω πρέπει καθημερινά να δίνεις μια μικρή μάχη με τον εαυτό σου, κάνοντας υπομονή. Όμως, πίστεψε με αξίζει τον κόπο. Θα το δεις και εσύ σε λίγο καιρό. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## DiSI

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.. ταλαιπωρούμαι καιρό με αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποιηση,.. φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι κ θα τρελαθώ, ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω ποια είμαι καθώς κ τους γύρω μου, ότι θα χάσω τον έλεγχο και θα κάνω κάτι κακό κ ότι τελειώνει η ζωη μου, σαν να είναι όλα ένα ψέμα... ήμουν καλύτερα αυτό τον καιρό αλλά τώρα με έπιασε πάλι έντονα κ φοβάμαι... κανένας το ίδιο;

----------


## peter84

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα.. ταλαιπωρούμαι καιρό με αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποιηση,.. φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι κ θα τρελαθώ, ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω ποια είμαι καθώς κ τους γύρω μου, ότι θα χάσω τον έλεγχο και θα κάνω κάτι κακό κ ότι τελειώνει η ζωη μου, σαν να είναι όλα ένα ψέμα... ήμουν καλύτερα αυτό τον καιρό αλλά τώρα με έπιασε πάλι έντονα κ φοβάμαι... κανένας το ίδιο;


Ναι ακριβώς αυτά είναι τα συμπτώματα - μετά από μεγάλο διάστημα ακραίου στρες και νευρικής εξάντλησης εμφανίζεται αυτό το σύμπτωμα που επειδή νιώθεις έτσι νομίζεις οτι θα σου τύχει κάτι τελείως επικίνδυνο και παθαίνεις κρίση πανικού - είναι πολύ δύσκολο - να προτεινω οτι βοηθάει το bright mind της lanes και θεραπείες reiki που ξεμπλοκάρουν την ενέργεια κ αισθάνεσαι να δομεισαι σιγά σιγά

----------


## peter84

> Εδώ και πανω απο έναν χρόνο έχω αποπραγματοποιηση δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω κοιταω τους συγγενείς και νομίζω ότι είναι ψεύτικοι ζαλίζομαι και τα βράδια αγχώνομαι έχω ταχυκαρδίες και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ νομίζω ότι θα πάθω αμνησία η θα τρελαθώ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος. Δεν είμαι καλα


Ναι ακριβώς αυτά είναι τα συμπτώματα - μετά από μεγάλο διάστημα ακραίου στρες και νευρικής εξάντλησης εμφανίζεται αυτό το σύμπτωμα που επειδή νιώθεις έτσι νομίζεις οτι θα σου τύχει κάτι τελείως επικίνδυνο και παθαίνεις κρίση πανικού - είναι πολύ δύσκολο - να προτεινω οτι βοηθάει το bright mind της lanes και θεραπείες reiki που ξεμπλοκάρουν την ενέργεια κ αισθάνεσαι να δομεισαι σιγά σιγά

----------


## peter84

> Εχω φύγει Γερμανία τώρα και δεν πηγαίνω άλλο έχουμε βέβαια επαφές...Από φάρμακα παίρνω μόνο 1/4 αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι σε στάδιο που τα κόβω..Ο ψυχολόγος λέει ότι απλά είναι έντονο άγχος αλλά εγώ όταν το παθαίνω νομίζω ότι θα πάθω αμνησία η θα τρελαθώ 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


είσαι καλύτερα τώρα ;

----------

